# بناء القدرة التنافسية للمؤسسات الصناعية



## maagdy (30 يونيو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]- القدرة التنافسية من وجهة نظر المؤسسات هي القدرة على مواجهة المنافسين وزيادة حصص السوق بينما يراها العملاء على أنها جاذبية المنتج أو الخدمة التي تقدمها الشركة وتجعل العميل يفضلها على غيرها .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] - ويمكن حصر معظم العناصر التي تتنافس المؤسسات في تقديمها للعملاء فيما يلي :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المنتجات الجديدة (أحيانا يفضل العميل المنتج أو الموديل أو الاسم التجاري الذي اعتاده ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - ويمكن تقسيم كل عنصر من عناصر التنافس إلى عناصر فرعية فمثلاً الجودة تشمل ( المظهر [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] المتانة - سهولة التعامل مع المنتج [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] المواصفات [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] وعناصر أخرى ) والشيء المفضل للعميل هو الذي سيحدد اختياره[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] - يجب على المؤسسة محاولة التفوق على منافسيها في أغلب عناصر التنافس بينما تتجه بعض المؤسسات إلى[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]بناء تفوق واضح في بعض العناصر [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] عنصر واحد على الأقل [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] حتى لو انخفضت بعض العناصر الأخرى قليلاً .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] - وتقوم المؤسسات ببناء التفوق في هذا العنصر المختار من خلال أنشطتها المختلفة مثل ( البحوث والتطوير - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المشتريات [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] الإنتاج [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] التسويق [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot]البيع - الأفراد ) وذلك بالتوظيف الأمثل للموارد المتاحة في الأنشطة التي يتم تحديدها بناءً على عناصر التميز التي يتم اختيارها . [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] - توجد مجموعة أساسية من المبادئ التي تعتمد عليها المؤسسات في زيادة قدرتها التنافسية وهذه المبادئ لها تأثيرات مختلفة على عناصر التنافس المذكورة وتختلف رؤية المؤسسات فيما بينها لمدى تأثير هذه المبادئ على[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عناصر التميز والتنافس

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] المبادئ الأساسية لبناء القدرة التنافسية

[/FONT]*1- التبسيط  ​ *[FONT=&quot]ويهدف لخفض الفاقد في كافة صوره ومجالاته من خلال خفض مدخلات النشاط مع الحفاظ على مستوى مخرجاته ويتحقق ذلك بالتعامل مع متطلبات إنتاج اقل تكلفة وحسن التعامل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مع الموارد المختلفة.
--------------------------------
2- التنميط  
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وله ثلاث مجالات للتطبيق :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - وضع معايير وصفية ومقاييس ثابتة للتفاهم مثل مواصفات للمنتج تسهل التفاهم بين المنتجين والعملاء والموردين [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] وصف للوظائف [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] وصف لحمل العمل - - الخ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - توحيد بعض أجزاء المنتجات أو الموديلات بحيث يمكن استخدام هذا الجزء الموحد داخل جميع المنتجات أو الموديلات وتوحيد استخدام بعض المعدات [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] لعمليات محددة [/FONT]**,**[FONT=&quot] وهذا يسمح بالتوسع الحجمى وخفض التكلفة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - تنظيم وضع معايير ثابتة لإجراءات العمل وحمل العمل [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] مثل مبادئ اقتصاد الحركة , مما يدعم الجودة ويحسن دقة الأداء - وغالباً تتم عملية التنميط أثناء بناء التكنولوجيا .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]----------------------[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3- التقدم التكنولوجى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]: ويسير في ثلاث اتجاهات :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تقديم منتجات جديدة اقل سعراً وأعلى كفاءةً مثلما يحدث في مكونات الحاسب الآلي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - ميكنة تكنولوجيا التشغيل باستخدام التحكم الآلي والكمبيوتر لتحسين دقة التشغيل .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - توظيف تقنيات إدارة متقدمة مثل مراقبة الجودة وتحسين العمليات
----------------------------
4- التخصص 
:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وله طريقان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]- تركيز مجال الأعمال في نطاق محدود وتوجيه كافة الموارد لهذا النطاق . [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] مثال ذلك : التخصص في صناعة واحدة أو صنف واحد .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - تقسيم العمل إلى أجزاء وتخصيص فرد أو مجموعة أفراد لكل جزء وتختلف المؤسسات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فيما بينها في تنفيذ هذا المنهج ,و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتيح ارتفاع مستوى العاملين الفني والمهارى الفرصة للمنشآت لتوزيع جيد للأفراد لتنفيذ الخطط الإنتاجية وبخاصة عندما تحتاج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المنشآت إلى إنتاج كمية محدودة من بعض الأجزاء أو منتج تام إضافي بدون التأثير على خطط المنتج الرئيسي ومثال ذلك :[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] - يمكن تخصيص فرد واحد لتجميع [/FONT]**skd**[FONT=&quot] لعدد محدود من كمبيوتر (محمول) بدلا من تخصيص عدة أفراد ( خط إنتاج كامل ) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - يمكن تخصيص فرد واحد ( عامل أو عاملة ) لتجميع جميع المكونات الإليكترونية للوحة مطبوعة ( لعدد محدود من اللوحات ) .[/FONT]*.
----------------------------------
5- التوسع 

*[FONT=&quot]: وذلك بالتوسع الحجمى في الأعمال مما يؤدى للتوسع في أداء الأنشطة المختلفة وهـذا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] يؤدى بدوره إلى خفض تكاليف التشغيل والمعدات والموارد والعمالة والدعاية والتسويق[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] مع احتمال حدوث سلبيات مثل :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - احتمال حدوث تدهور في جودة الخدمة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - إذا زاد التوسع عن حصة السوق ترتفع تكاليف التخزين والتسويق مرة أخرى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- إذا كانت الموارد محدودة فقد يؤدى التوسع إلى مخاطر حقيقية .[/FONT]*
------------------------------------------------
6- تراكم الخبرة *[FONT=&quot]:-
يعتمد هذا المبدأ على اثر تراكم الخبرات على كل المجالات والأنشطة ويؤدى إلى :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 1 -[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *أداء المهام بسرعة أعلى وجودة أفضل وتكلفة اقل *.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 2 - ازدياد فرص التطوير والتحسين والابتكارات .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 3- دعم مبادئ القدرة التنافسية الأخرى مثل التبسيط [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] التنميط [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] التقدم التكنولوجي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - ويتطلب مبدأ تراكم الخبرة التدريب المستمر في كل الأنشطة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - وتتراوح النتائج المرجوة من تراكم الخبرات بين تحسين تقنيات العمل كحد أدنى إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تغييرات جذرية في المواد والأجزاء المستخدمة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - يتم تبادل الخبرة بين الشركات التي تتعاون في إنتاج أجزاء منتج معين ومثال ذلك[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]تعاون شركات الحاسب مع منتجي الشاشات ومشغلات الأقراص و برامج التشغيل .[/FONT]*
---------------------------------
7- الاندماج والتحالف .*[FONT=&quot]
أحيانا يحدث تحالف واندماج بين مؤسستين تعملان في مجال واحد أو في مجالين مختلفين[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] ويعتبر هذا الاندماج بمثابة توسع لكلا الطرفين ومن نتائجه :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - الانتفاع بالموارد الغير مستخدمة مثل الطاقة الإنتاجية الفائضة والموارد البشرية وكافة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] أنواع الموارد الأخرى .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - الانتفاع بالقدرة الكامنة لإنتاج منتجات جديدة بالتكنولوجيا القائمة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - الحصول على أسواق جديدة عبر العلامات التجارية والتوسع في الأسواق القائمة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - استخدام أفضل لموارد المعلومات .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - تطور واضح في العناصر التنافسية مثل الجودة [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] التكاليف [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] التوريد [/FONT]**–**[FONT=&quot] الخدمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وذلك نتيجة لتراكم الخبرات وتكاملها .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]------------------
[/FONT]*8- *[FONT=&quot]التكيف مع البيئة المحيطة والتأثير فيها [/FONT]*. *[FONT=&quot]
- تسعى المؤسسات الصناعية لتكييف نفسها لتحقيق أقصى انتفاع من البيئة المحيطة [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] ويشمل ذلك :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 1 - اختيار المواقع التي تناسب المكاتب والإدارة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 2 - اختيار مواقع المصانع قريبة من مناطق توفر المواد الخام والعمالة والموارد الأخرى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 3 -أماكن قريبة من الأسواق .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 4- أماكن قريبة من صناعات مغذية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 5 - أماكن تحقق لها منفعة من قوانينها المحلية .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] - كذلك تسعى المنشآت الصناعية للتأثير في المناخ المحيط بها ومثال ذلك سعيها لدى السلطات المحلية لتقديم تسهيلات مختلفة تساعد المنشأة على تحقيق أهدافها .[/FONT]*

لفهم كافة عناصر ومبادئ بناء القدرة التنافسية راجع موقع مبادئ الادارة وتطوير الصناعة 
رابط
-

http://edara-eg.net/
*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*​


----------

